# Where to get FREE 5-gallon buckets!



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2016)

FORGET forking over your hard-earned dough on those orange monstrosities at Home Cheapo!  Here's a way to get *FREE* 5-gallon buckets.


Next time you're in a Sams' Club or WalMart, stop by the bakery department and ask if they have an empty bucket.  They get white icing in food-grade buckets, and the usually clean them out when empty.  If it sits around too long, it will get tossed into the dumpster.

You can also do this at many bakeries and restaurants.  I think Firehouse Subs hands out their empty pickle buckets, but the smell of pickles is so pervasive it's hard to get rid of it.







Sometimes they won't have any.  Sometimes they still have some icing in them.  And sometimes you won't get a lid.  But what the hey... they're FREE!  Beggars can't be choosers!

There's a local pizza/italian restaurant I frequent that gets their italian sausage in 5-gallon buckets.   I can pick one up about every 4-6 weeks.






Not only are they super heavy duty (and again.... _food grade_), but they have a top-of-the-line lid (with thick rubber gasket!).






Plus, you're recycling.  Win-win all day long.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 3, 2016)

So this, of course, begs the question....why do you need so many buckets?


----------



## limr (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a question and a comment:

1) Question: Why does one need so many buckets? Sure, a few come in handy, but what activity requires more buckets every 4-6 weeks?

2) Comment: "But-R-Creme" icing horrifies me.


----------



## limr (Nov 3, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> So this, of course, begs the question....why do you need so many buckets?



Ahhh, you posted while I was still typing!


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 3, 2016)

My theory...


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 3, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> why do you need so many buckets




Storage
Washing your car
Mop bucket
Food storage for Preppers
Brewing Home Brew
Fermenting Wine
Flower Pots/vegetable pots
Plastic Sculptures
And I'm sure there's more!!! LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2016)

Um...... why does everyone think I have a billion buckets stashed somewhere?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 3, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Um...... why does everyone think I have a billion buckets stashed somewhere?


Because you do?


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 3, 2016)

Home Cheapo.One bakery's trash is another mans bucket. They come in handy.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2016)

tirediron said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Um...... why does everyone think I have a billion buckets stashed somewhere?
> ...



Um, no.  I only have 8 or 9.  The rest I sell at garage sales.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 3, 2016)

They make good drums.Sit out in front of sporting events and get free money thrown into a bucket. So you sit on one, drum one, and a money collection one.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 3, 2016)

limr said:


> I have a question and a comment:
> 
> ...
> 
> 2) Comment: "But-R-Creme" icing horrifies me.



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Available only at Walmart ... where buts and creme come together.


----------

